# Comment/question for those of you that use the Deulen sharpening jig



## garageking (Mar 2, 2017)

I recently purchased the Deulen jig to sharpen my jointer knives.Having watched the youtube videos I pasted sandpaper onto glass and made sure I did the same number of strokes for each knife. As expected the sandpaper is probably only good enough for one set of knives (if that). But while very impressed with the jig (beautiful tool well worth the money), I wasn't happy with the sharpness of the knives.So I reverted to what I do with very dull chisels or plane blades ie lay the sandpaper on the jointer table and slowly progress to higher grits (and much higher than the 400 Mr. Deulen recommends).I also made sure to flatten the back of each knife first. I also didn't get too hung up on putting the same number of strokes on each knive (what does it really matter if the tip of each knife is going to be individually set at the level of the outfeed table or a couple of thousandths above). I use the Oneway multigauge. Using this technique (basic scary sharp), I was able to nicely shave my arm.To return to the jig itself, it was made of spalted (maple I think) and really nicely machined brass. So I do highly recommend it.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I have this jig in the 12" size-I think mine is made of oak-but I might be mistaken. I have used it once or twice to sharpen my planer knives. It was a while ago but I think it did a decent job of sharpening the knives-probably not "scary" sharp-but sharp enough to perform well. With the 12" size I can also put all three 6" jointer knives in at the same time (2 on one side and 1 on the other). It's not something I use often.

Unrelated question-should I be striving to get my jointer and planer knives sharp enough to shave with? Sometimes I wonder if a really sharp edge may not be very durable.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Bill after using that jig have you checked to see if the edge is straight. No belly or hollow in the middle.
I tried to make one and the blades always came out wonky
So I use a tromek to sharpen my jointer knives keeping the sharpness angle is very important. To compliment the hook angle of the head. A straight edge is also nice easy setting


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Check out this method of getting scary sharp blades?
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/106720
Have since switched to carbide helical head machines but sometimes miss the perfect finish the Hitachi used to leave!


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Aj - I did not put a straight edge on the knives-I'll have to check them. The jig has a brass insert that I assume has a flat bottom. It's probably important to make sure that the knife is fully seated in the insert. I imagine if the slot was not completely flat that the knife might rock or more might get taken off one end than the other.

Those Tormek sharpeners are very nice and I'd like to get one someday. For now all my sharpening is done by hand with jigs (Deulen and Veritas) to help support and align.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Andre-that's a nice jig. I like that you can take a sharpening stone/plate to the knife and use a smaller stone-rather than having to have a large base made of float glass/granite/MDF with sandpaper.


----------

